# Just wonder if anyone had been to this clinic



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi
just wonder if anyone had been to this clinic  www.myfertilityproblems.com ? Apparently they have a almost 100% successrate with all types of fertilityproblems and can reverse the menopause in a couple of weeks for about £550. im not menopausal but Im 40 and was a poor responder and wonder whether to believe all what Ive read on the site?I read their testimonials and it sound impressive but also Im curious and wonder if anyone know about this?
Thanks for reading 
Danni

/links


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Danni

Argh! Just lost my reply ... Anyhow I just so wish these guys were true and believable. I'd be there on their doorstep clutching my £550 tomorrow morning (only they don't tell you where their doorstep is!!!).

I may be too much of a cynic but I'm thinking of the good ole saying that "if something sounds too good to be true then it probably is". Also there are a number of other BIG things that give me major concerns.


They only provide mobile phone numbers ... no land lines
Their email address is a *yahoo.co.uk* address!!
They don't provide details of a real, physical address ... they propose to meet prospective clients at the tube station!!! They could be operating out of a mobile home!
They don't provide any company details ... how long has it been going?
They don't explain what SET is ... they waffle but there's no real explanation
Who are Tony and Dez? What are their backgrounds? Does their parole officer know what they're up to? 

To be fair I could probably knock up a web site like this with a PayPal button in a couple of hours ... give me a day and it'd be really professional. What an despicable way to make money! Preying on the desperation of so many that feel as though there is nothing else out there for them to try.

Sorry if I'm bursting your bubble Danni but please beware. I maybe wrong and I am so willing to eat my words so I'll be keeping my eyes peeled just in case you get any replies here. As I said if it were to be true I'd be first in the queue. In fact if it were true they'd be millionaires ... and able to afford a proper website and email address at least 

dcon_blue


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

I've come across some _interesting _ "documentaries" ... don't think the BBC did them 

Is it me or do these guys look like a bunch of ... erm cowboys .... have a look at these:


http://musicjesus.com/videos/watch.php?video=k9fhlWMB4pc
http://musicjesus.com/videos/watch.php?video=JroEw9JZtEk
http://musicjesus.com/videos/watch.php?video=NqoMyJC5OX0

And there's more on this site ...

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Danni I have never heard of them but dubious that they use a yahoo as an email address and not a company already.
L x


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi
I do think its too good to be true! Ive seen a healer in the past, about 8yrs ago. I paid him £60 for his "work" but nothing happened of course. I was too embarresed to report him or to complain. His name was also Tony and he moved by caravan from town to town doing healing work-I wonder if its the same Tony! I remember his face but cant see his face on this website.I did not even tell my husband as he would have laughed in my face for being naive and spending my hardearned money on "nonsense"

Sigh...I wish it was true but then we would ALL be at his doorstep by now. there is just no quick-fix
cheers
Danni


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Danni ...  ... I so know what you mean we're all searching for something/anything that might give us a better chance.

One thing I have come across which is supposed to help us wrinklies and poor responders is DHEA. I think it's still under trial (check out the CHR website ... http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/about_chrupdate.html). There's still a lot of debate around this. It may work it may not. It maybe another case of providing false hope to the desperate by a bunch of cowboys. I dunno .

dcon_blue
xx

/links


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi - i saw you mention DHEA and CHR - i had a phone consultation with them a while ago - v nice doc - costs about $300 - they arent cowboys - uk clinics have worked with them and they are quite well known -  
there are lots of bits of info on this site and ivfworld.com about DHeA  - the jury is till out but the results are interesting - as an older woman , i felt i had little to lose - after taking it for 2 1/2 months i produced 7 eggs when my previous numbers were 4, 2, 3 and 3 - unfotunately i didnt get a bfp but felt glad i took it to give my last shot a go -
if poss i think they like you to take it for 4-6 months as the life cycle of a defrosting egg  ( from our metaphorical deep freeze !)  is approx 4- 5 months - they think that  our dhea reserves reduce as we age and if these are boosted by a dhea supplement , it possibly may help more of the eggs that defrost to survive to meet the  sperm ( i was told i probably produced 300 or so eggs 4- 5 months ago  but only a handful make it as far as egg collection ) also that those that do make it are better quality -- its all still having trials done so its not something thst uk clinics can prescribe - from what i have read, some drs in uk are quite hopeful about it, others think its not proven so arent too keen 
you can get DHEA on us websites - it takes approx 10 days to be sent - 

hope this helps a bit 

mashie xx

/links


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mashie

I love your description of our metaphorical deep freeze 

I got some DHEA back in June and was taking them for about 6 weeks but when I first spoke with Dr Sher @ SIRM who told me to STOP immediately. Anyway, I went with Dr Sher for my first IVF treatment in November and although I only produced 1 follicle with 1 egg which was mature and which went on to be fertilised! It (Rocky) didn't make it to blast but I was really pleased with this outcome becuase I was constantly been given the expectation that I was "passed it" and wouldn't produce anything.

Anyway, I have recently started taking it again (like you I feel as though I have nothing to loose) and against Dr Sher's advice I am going to give this IVF rollercoaster another try before I consider DE. I'm going with another clinic who know that my response to the mega high doses on stimms produced only the 1 egg. Problem is that I'll only be taking it for about 4 weeks before my next attempt.

dcon_blue

BTW I got my DHEA from Herbal Remedies USA (http://www.herbalremedies.com) and it arrived in 2 days (with a courier that had tracking so I could see them getting nearer and nearer) ... BIOVEA in the UK were absolutely rubbish ... 2 orders and neither arrived.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just barging because I cannot bear to see people being exploited by obvious cowboys.  Please, please steer clear of stuff like this - it is hardly worth the energy explaining why this website is so clearly a load of rubbish - and exploitative rubbish.

I don't believe CHR has great success rates over 40. It is NOT one of the highly regarded US clinics - it does not feature on any of the top 5  lists I am afraid (neither does SIRM for over 40s, sorry).

The jury is still out on DHEA and frankly I would NOT self medicate, especially before an ivf cycle which may be screwed up by the DHEA's effect on your stim protocol.  Just my view.  However, I really do understand your desire to do all you can, and I would definitely check it out with your ivf consultants if you are going to be cycling soon.

I personally would try and maximise chances by going to the best clinic I could afford with great success rates for over 40s.  The other proactive things are to eliminate all the possible causes of ivf failure if possible (via the GP who can do many of these tests).  e.g. genertic (karyotyping DH and you), uterine (e.g. hysteroscopy), hormonal (e.g. thyroid etc), clotting, autoimmune, bacterial, sperm issues, low progesterone etc etc.

Unless you makes lots of embryos, I personally would never take them to blasts over 40 as good embies can be lost which should preferably be in vivo rather than in vitro.

I really hope for success for all of you v. soon.

Best wishes,


Daisy
x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
the University Hospital of Wales Cardiff(I think the clinic is called Fertility wales..it was CARU) is doing a trial with DHEA and IVF..you have to pay for it but it may be worth looking at..the clinic didnt used to have a great reputation but has apparently improved a lot lately


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there,

Sorry if this is a silly question but, is DHEA the same as DHA? The reason I'm asking is because I was reading a book by Zita West, the fertility guru, and she raves abour DHA supplements for boosting fertility and even sells it on her website.
Can anyone please advise?

Many thanks,
Alegria


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi 
Dha is something different to DHEA
DHA is a fish oil supplement which does have good reviews and all women trying to conceive/preganant and breastfeeding would do well to take - its the vitamins that are in oily fish but we have to limit our intake of that due to high mercury contents in the sea etc - the vitamin is a better supply as it is purified 
i took zita west DHa throught out my pregnancy and still give my daughter the fish oil supplemnet now - she is as bright as a button - and there is some scandnavian evidence to suggest it may help to reduce incidents of post natal depression in women - for women who cant afford the zitz west stuff i think pregnacare now do a pregnancy vitamin with omega 3/6 fish oils in 

DHEA is the controversial hormone supplement that you cant buy in the uk except from websites based overseas - you can see  from this thread that i t stirs up different reactions in people - i would always check with your clinic / doc if its ok for you to take it - i know of people at v good clinics  , including the lister,  whose docs said they couldnt prescribe it but go ahead and take it , as they found the results interesting - others have docs say no dont take it  , as the results arent proven enough yet - 

good luck and i would definately take the dha !!! 

mashie xxxx


----------

